# Links to CFLRS joining instructions no longer working



## amills990 (21 Nov 2013)

Does anyone have the new links or website where the joining instructions are? I've combed the site (army.ca) and google and nothing. There is even no longer a CFLRS website (like it used to be). I just keep getting 404 error messages. Saying to search the DND website with the search bar and nothing. I'm looking for the .pdf that has the Annexes and such. Any help is good help. Thanks in advance


----------



## runormal (21 Nov 2013)

Reply 12

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112151.0.html

Edit: Dated July 2012, not sure if there is a newer version but the thread topic is only a month old.


----------



## marinemech (21 Nov 2013)

via the wonderful powers of Internet and some time travel i have the link

http://web.archive.org/web/20130702150915/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp

note this is just for reference only - any or all data may be out of date


----------



## DAA (21 Nov 2013)

Welcome to the Government of Canada imposed IT Regulations, also known as "Common Look and Feel".

As a result of these changes, you may no longer be able to find and or access the detailed information that you were previously accustomed to.  It's just another fact of life that we all have to live with, both inside and outside the CF.

In the mean time, this is the best you will get --->  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

If you need access to the Joining Instructions for CFLRS, your respective CFRC is responsible to provide you with the most up to date version, once you have accepted an offer of employment.  Prior to that point in time, I wouldn't bother asking...


----------



## amills990 (21 Nov 2013)

awesome, question answered. Thanks DAA


----------



## amills990 (23 Nov 2013)

also, thanks to marinemech and runormal! just seen those other replies now!

Thanks guys!


----------

